# Corsair H50 AM3 Halterung



## Klartext (9. März 2011)

Moin, ich wollte mal fragen, wie ich günstig und schnell an die AM3 Halterung für den H50 komme ?


----------



## longtom (9. März 2011)

Versuchs mal per Emailanfrage bei Alternate oder Caseking ,das sind die Vertriebspartner von Corsair hier in Duetschland .


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (10. März 2011)

Du kannst auch direkt bei CSGEurope@Corsair.com anfrage zu einem AM3 Retention Kit stellen


----------



## Klartext (10. März 2011)

Ok Danke


----------



## Klartext (10. März 2011)

Sorry für Doppelpost, aber bei Corsair ist es "Out of Stock". Hab per email nachgefragt und sonst find ich keinen Shop der es sonst hat... 

Toll, umsonst gekauft...


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (14. März 2011)

Hast Du bei CSGEurope@Corsair.com auch direkt per Mail angefragt?


----------



## Klartext (14. März 2011)

Jap,die haben mich auf den Shop hingewiesen... Auf erneuerte Email, ob das Kit wieder irgendwann verfügbar sei, hab ich noch keine Antwort.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. März 2011)

Alles klar, dann ist es momentan nicht auf Lager - sorry


----------



## Klartext (16. März 2011)

Kommt es wieder irgendwann?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (18. März 2011)

Kann ich derzeit nicht sagen, habe eine Anfrage gestellt - sobald ich Antwort habe, gebe ich bescheid


----------

